# Where to go on MLK Day?



## Bostonian (Jan 14, 2015)

So I am dying to get out somewhere Monday that is new or I haven't been to in quite a few seasons.  My choices are:

1.  Ragged  - I want to see the HS Quad and of course the sixpack - 5 years+ now since I have been there...

2.  Mt. Snow - Haven't been there since I was maybe 9 years old?  30 years ago now...

3.  Pico - Haven't been there since I was 13 years old..

I am leaning towards Ragged and since well it's an easy ride up.   Although Mt. Snow would be pretty easy too... 

Thoughts?


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2015)

I think Ragged would be a good choice although I'm not sure if it's that much different from Gunstock (IIRC that's your home mountain).

Never been to Pico but I've heard good things about it.

On that weekend I'd stay away from any area that normally gets crowds.

If we go this weekend we will most likely head to Crotched on Monday.  If the HSQ doesn't break down the lines should not be too bad.


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2015)

I think Pico and Ragged are you best bets.  I have skied both this season and IMO Pico has more to offer.  Ragged is struggling to get stuff open.  I was at Pico before Christmas and it was great.  since then there has been a refreeze and I am not sure what they have open but when we were there most of the trails were open at that time.

IMO Mount Snow will be a mad house.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2015)

I was at Ragged this past Sunday. Didn't get to try the new Spear chair as it stopped just after I got there and they had to evac folks down off it. I prefer the terrain over there.
Ragged proper was pretty scraped off and strangely they were not making any snow. I rode up with a passholder who seemed well connected who told me they have run out of water...pond drained for the time being.
Exhibition is still not open....if Spear is open as it is today I'd give Ragged a shot...but if limited to the 6 pack you may be better elsewhere. Just not a ton of terrain available off the 6 pack right now.

I'm looking to go to Black NH this Sunday.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2015)

i am going through a similar thought process,

Butternut, Berkshire East or Mt Snow.  Possibly Pico if i decide to drive up Sunday night (CSC discount $40 tic on Monday)


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2015)

Thinking about Crotched with the kids.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 14, 2015)

Anyone want to ski at Burke Monday?


----------



## dlague (Jan 14, 2015)

Envious of you who have winter/spring holidays like MLK, Presidents day, Patriots day etc.  The company I work for goes from New Years Day to Memorial Day without holidays.  If I had that day off more than likely I would be at Cannon.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 14, 2015)

dlague said:


> Envious of you who have winter/spring holidays like MLK, Presidents day, Patriots day etc.  The company I work for goes from New Years Day to Memorial Day without holidays.  If I had that day off more than likely I would be at Cannon.



+1 I'm in the exact same boat!


----------



## hammer (Jan 14, 2015)

Regarding holidays, I'd rather not have many of them as fixed days...I wouldn't care about working MLK day or President's Day if I could take them as floaters and use them whenever during the season.  Having the days fixed just means I'm off when everyone else is...

If Ragged doesn't have Exhibition or any of the blacks from the 6-pack then I'd be reluctant to go there.  The place can ski pretty small when there aren't many trails open IMO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2015)

No MLK holiday from my work either.  We swap it for the Friday after Thanksgiving.  On the one hand, having a four day weekend in November is pretty sweet.  On the other, the skiing is usually (pretty much always) MUCH better in mid-January.

I'd go to Mount Snow.  Most variety at this time.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2015)

IMO, FWIW
\
- Pico if you want lots of runs.  Doesn't get as much snowmaking love. 
- Ragged will have lots of rug rats, with a new lift more people will be on the trails faster.  Check for accums.  They had an inch a few days ago.
- Burke should be great.  They got a bunch of snow on Sunday (6-7") and won't have a lot of peeps.
- crotched lots of rug rats, don't expect to ski mach schnell
- Mt Snow - lots of peep volume, good grooming and snowmaking, could wear down fast.  I'm sure Herr Doktor will weight in.

Mileage may vary.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be at Killington.  I was there over the holidays and other then the K1, ramshead, and snowshed I skied right on the lift.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be in Florida Saturday picking up a car from my in-laws and driving it back Sun/Mon with my 16 yo son. No skiing for me


----------



## skifree (Jan 14, 2015)

Waterville on mlk day . lapping sunnyside chair.
cannon on sat/sun


----------



## machski (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd say Pico, further North and higher elevation, the better given some of the Forecasts beginning to roll in....


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 14, 2015)

Monday weather is starting to look a little iffy...


----------



## boofenstien (Jan 14, 2015)

Only going to be able to get out Monday, debating Magic or Pico.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be @ Magic all weekend.  Give a shout.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 14, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Monday weather is starting to look a little iffy...



Looks like you'll want to stay north of the Massachusetts/VT/NH line Sunday.  Monday is the colder side of the storm and should bring temps below freezing all the way down to NYC.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 14, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Looks like you'll want to stay north of the Massachusetts/VT/NH line Sunday.  Monday is the colder side of the storm and should bring temps below freezing all the way down to NYC.



Could even be some accumulating snow on Monday! Will my first significant ski day of the year be a powder day ?


----------



## mister moose (Jan 14, 2015)

Weather aside, crowds aren't really a factor on Monday.  Saturday on the other hand is a complete and utter zoo.  One of the biggest days of the year.  

I can't speak to Ragged, but Mt Snow vs Pico:  Pico will be cheaper, less crowded, and could be a snow play depending on weather.  Less snowmaking, and Mt Snow puts out a better product with their fan guns_ if they have been running recently.  _Given the low snow and 2 major rain freezes in the last month, my personal choice for a day trip on Monday would be the better snow, more trails  and shorter drive of Mt Snow.  Drive farther north if rain/snow line demands it.  Killington will be at a relaxed low level of crowds on Monday, and no more expensive than Mt Snow.  Best terrain selection.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Monday weather is starting to look a little iffy...



Looks cold enough to me...Sunday so far looks good too.


----------



## billski (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll be at Sugarloaf Saturday. Sunday it will either be a Ski Safari to lots of little Maine community areas, or Saddleback, depending what Jack Frost brings.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 15, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks cold enough to me...Sunday so far looks good too.



Sunday looks salvageable, Monday is looking worse...


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 15, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Thinking about Crotched with the kids.


Agree.  Crotched is one place where you won't spend a lot of your day standing in lift lines (and *I disagree* will billski's suggestion that "it will be overrun with rug-rats").  Pico, Ragged, and either Black Mtn. are also great choices where lines should be acceptable.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jan 15, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Sunday looks salvageable, Monday is looking worse...



I shouldn't have opened my mouth about it being a powder day. I just can't win this year. :-(


----------



## hammer (Jan 15, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Agree.  Crotched is one place where you won't spend a lot of your day standing in lift lines (and *I disagree* will billski's suggestion that "it will be overrun with rug-rats").  Pico, Ragged, and either Black Mtn. are also great choices where lines should be acceptable.


How reliable has the HSQ been this season?  I'm not a regular, but in my trips there since the HSQ has been running I think it's had issues each time.  When that happens the lines can build up a bit.

That said, I always like to have a few passes for places like Crotched so I have an option on busy holiday periods.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 15, 2015)

hammer said:


> How reliable has the HSQ been this season?  I'm not a regular, but in my trips there since the HSQ has been running I think it's had issues each time.  When that happens the lines can build up a bit.
> 
> That said, I always like to have a few passes for places like Crotched so I have an option on busy holiday periods.


It appears that the bugs have been worked out of the Rocket and there have been no shutdowns (for more than a minute or two) since Christmas week.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2015)

hammer said:


> If Ragged doesn't have Exhibition or any of the blacks from the 6-pack then I'd be reluctant to go there.  The place can ski pretty small when there aren't many trails open IMO.



As I mentioned earlier - Ragged is struggling to get stuff open.  I agree with your point!  At this time there are like 3 runs on Spear and one of then being basically a long runout.  And there are at best 2 primary paths down off the 6 pack.  A few openings on that side could make a difference like Exhibition, Crew Cut, Birches, and Raggedy Andy to name several.  Some of those have coverage but frozen natural so they need a storm to open things up - maybe that is their plan.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 15, 2015)

Exhibition looked like it maybe saw some snowmaking at one point and with some natural on top I wonder if there was enough to groom it out then open?
The water bars are concerning though which is probably why they are not open yet.

Pizza at the Stone Hearth last Sunday was well below average...$18 for what amounted to a frozen pizza quality pie. Not impressed.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Sunday looks salvageable, Monday is looking worse...


  where is it looking bad?   While the valley forecast is marginal, at mountain elevation shows a whole different picture.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 15, 2015)

Looks like a all snow event from what I am seeing for northern resorts.


----------



## slatham (Jan 15, 2015)

Slow down guys, the models have been terrible this winter. Do not get excited (if it looks like snow) or depressed (if I t looks like r#+%) until 3 days out. In this case, the short waves coming off the pacifc need to be on shore to be properly sampled by the weather gauges before the models will really know what is happening. That might not be until Firday night model runs. And even then, if it looks to be a close call, you just don't know until it's on the ground.


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Exhibition looked like it maybe saw some snowmaking at one point and with some natural on top I wonder if there was enough to groom it out then open?
> The water bars are concerning though which is probably why they are not open yet.
> 
> Pizza at the Stone Hearth last Sunday was well below average...$18 for what amounted to a frozen pizza quality pie. Not impressed.



Lots of erosion where the water bars are? - wondering if they had a busted water pipe.  Exhibition is generally open early.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2015)

dlague said:


> Lots of erosion where the water bars are? - wondering if they had a busted water pipe.  Exhibition is generally open early.


Hard to tell as the water bars were partially covered in snow...but they were quite evident. I too was surprised Ex wasn't open as that is one of the first ones to open.
As mentioned the talk there among the passholders is that Ragged has drained their pond and thus hasn't made any new snow in weeks.


----------



## HD333 (Jan 16, 2015)

Like others have said I would think on Monday the crowds will be minimal.  My vote goes to Mt Snow, if Sat or Sun them my vote may change as I bet Snow will be a madhouse on the weekend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 16, 2015)

mister moose said:


> Weather aside, crowds aren't really a factor on Monday. * Saturday on the other hand is a complete and utter zoo.  One of the biggest days of the year.  *



I doubt it will be this year with the below zero temperatures.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Like others have said I would think on Monday the crowds will be minimal.  My vote goes to Mt Snow, if Sat or Sun them my vote may change as I bet Snow will be a madhouse on the weekend.



Usually is!!  I'm glad that as a passholder I get 7:30AM access to the Bluebird tomorrow (the generally public gets access to the bluebird and all other lifts at 8) and plan to be out of the base area by 8:45 when one of the larger lesson programs, DEVO, hits the hill - lots of fixed grip lifts after that then, as I'm guessing by the time the "crack 'o 9:45 crowd" hits the hill that the Bluebird will have a 15+ minute line. which then typically has in the past spilled over to both the Grand Summit and Canyon lines, almost making the entire width of the base area looking like 1 contiguous liftline 

I'll probably be done for the day by 11:30 when my kids race programs break for lunch, and then once I know their fine, off to the Station Taproom with my wife for lunch and a few beverages :beer: until the kids finish up their training about 2:30 - a first chair, 1st barstool kind of day, which usually will net me somewhere around 15 runs and at least 15k vertical feet by 11:30. And my guess is by about 3:30, the waffle cabin, and all its sweet smelling, sugary goodness will have a 10 minute line!! (Seriously!!) 

By MLK Monday, especially after 11AM, Mount Snow's lines typically resemble a light weekend day (i.e. maybe 5 minutes for the Bluebird and Nitro, and then close to ski on at most other lifts.  MLK Saturday is typically one of, if not the, busiest days of the year


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Jan 16, 2015)

ALLSKIING said:


> I'll be at Killington.  I was there over the holidays and other then the K1, ramshead, and snowshed I skied right on the lift.



See you there.


----------



## Ski Till I Die (Jan 16, 2015)

slatham said:


> slow down guys, the models have been terrible this winter. Do not get excited (if it looks like snow) or depressed (if i t looks like r#+%) until 3 days out. In this case, the short waves coming off the pacifc need to be on shore to be properly sampled by the weather gauges before the models will really know what is happening. That might not be until firday night model runs. And even then, if it looks to be a close call, you just don't know until it's on the ground.



i want a powder day dammit!


----------



## slatham (Jan 16, 2015)

I want a powder day too. Its still a possibility for Sunday night but tonight's model runs will start to tell the details. Fingers crossed, snow dances, etc.


----------



## 603Skier (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone know of any deals for Monday MLK day?
It's looking like any chance of powder may be mostly in VT for Monday morning.


----------



## Bostonian (Jan 17, 2015)

I still want to do ragged for sunday, although now I am thinking more waterville or pico... pico would be an extra 45+ minutes though...


----------



## Terry (Jan 17, 2015)

dlague said:


> Envious of you who have winter/spring holidays like MLK, Presidents day, Patriots day etc.  The company I work for goes from New Years Day to Memorial Day without holidays.  If I had that day off more than likely I would be at Cannon.


I am in the same boat as well.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 17, 2015)

MRG tickets on liftopia for MLK day for $45. Very tempting if they get snow.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 17, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Usually is!!  I'm glad that as a passholder I get 7:30AM access to the Bluebird tomorrow (the generally public gets access to the bluebird and all other lifts at 8) and plan to be out of the base area by 8:45 when one of the larger lesson programs, DEVO, hits the hill - lots of fixed grip lifts after that then, as I'm guessing by the time the "crack 'o 9:45 crowd" hits the hill that the Bluebird will have a 15+ minute line. which then typically has in the past spilled over to both the Grand Summit and Canyon lines, almost making the entire width of the base area looking like 1 contiguous liftline
> 
> I'll probably be done for the day by 11:30 when my kids race programs break for lunch, and then once I know their fine, off to the Station Taproom with my wife for lunch and a few beverages :beer: until the kids finish up their training about 2:30 - a first chair, 1st barstool kind of day, which usually will net me somewhere around 15 runs and at least 15k vertical feet by 11:30. And my guess is by about 3:30, the waffle cabin, and all its sweet smelling, sugary goodness will have a 10 minute line!! (Seriously!!)
> 
> By MLK Monday, especially after 11AM, Mount Snow's lines typically resemble a light weekend day (i.e. maybe 5 minutes for the Bluebird and Nitro, and then close to ski on at most other lifts.  MLK Saturday is typically one of, if not the, busiest days of the year



Was there today and it actually was not bad until around 1:30-2 and that was only at the main base lifts. North Face was ski on all day and summit express pretty much was until 2. I'm wondering if the low temps kept people at bay. 

I'll be joining you in the bluebird line at 7:30 tomorrow to get some verts in before the masses descend...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## medfordmike (Jan 17, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> I still want to do ragged for sunday, although now I am thinking more waterville or pico... pico would be an extra 45+ minutes though...



If it helps I went to Pico today. I am a pass holder there so I am biased but snow conditions today were very good.  Cold like every place else so I am sure that had an impact but bottom line lines were short for a weekend.  8:30-1 really no wait beyond a few chairs on Summit or Outpost.  Maybe five+ minute wait when I was leaving at the bottom quad.  Pico doesn't get the crowds of Mount Snow but it can get busy.  I think the cold really kept a lot of folks at home.  Pico sells itself as a family mountain and this morning when I got there it was -9 which would keep me home if I had small kids.  

No matter where you go today's weather may shift people later into the long weekend.  My current employer does not offer MLK as a holiday. In the past I had it off and always found it the least busy of the days like others have said.  So it is probably still a good day to get out.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 17, 2015)

Kleetus said:


> Was there today and it actually was not bad until around 1:30-2 and that was only at the main base lifts. North Face was ski on all day and summit express pretty much was until 2. I'm wondering if the low temps kept people at bay.
> 
> I'll be joining you in the bluebird line at 7:30 tomorrow to get some verts in before the masses descend...
> 
> ...



Yup - it was a "normal" Saturday crowd today! Managed 18 runs and 21k verts by 11:45 (including a 20 min mid morning warm up break) so all in all not a bad day (oysters on the 1/2 shell and drinks with my wife in the Station Taproom sounded better than an afternoon session on the hill today for me!  )

FYI - no early access tomorrow (only on Saturday's and a few select Sundays for specific condo complexes! Lifts spin at 8 tomorrow!!) Not sure if I'm at Mount Snow or Magic being "racer Dad" tomorrow! Gotta see which parent the 11yr old daughter wants accompanying her to her race tomorrow!! Lol 

Great snow today!!


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 17, 2015)

hammer said:


> How reliable has the HSQ been this season?  I'm not a regular, but in my trips there since the HSQ has been running I think it's had issues each time.  When that happens the lines can build up a bit.
> 
> That said, I always like to have a few passes for places like Crotched so I have an option on busy holiday periods.



The HSQ was working fine today. At the most I waited 5 minutes to get on. I would think it would be a good option the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Kleetus (Jan 17, 2015)

drjeff said:


> Yup - it was a "normal" Saturday crowd today! Managed 18 runs and 21k verts by 11:45 (including a 20 min mid morning warm up break) so all in all not a bad day (oysters on the 1/2 shell and drinks with my wife in the Station Taproom sounded better than an afternoon session on the hill today for me!  )
> 
> FYI - no early access tomorrow (only on Saturday's and a few select Sundays for specific condo complexes! Lifts spin at 8 tomorrow!!) Not sure if I'm at Mount Snow or Magic being "racer Dad" tomorrow! Gotta see which parent the 11yr old daughter wants accompanying her to her race tomorrow!! Lol
> 
> Great snow today!!



Ahh ok. Well then I'll be there early anyways for 8...oysters and beers sound like a good time...although I got a few good hours in before it got busy in the afternoon...if you ever want to make some turns let me know. I have a pass and normally come up one day a weekend as a day trip from Boston. Next few weeks may change though as I have a lot of vouchers to other places I'm going to start using and heading out to Colorado for a few days at the end of the month. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## catsup948 (Jan 18, 2015)

Pico may be your best bet. High base elevation.  Over 2000' could be all snow.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bromley could be a good bet to with a base elevation of 1,950


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 18, 2015)

Bolton Valley and their 2100 ft base should clean up


----------



## drjeff (Jan 18, 2015)

moderate rain at both my place at Mount Snow (about 2000 feet) and as of about an hour ago the summit too (3600 feet), also raining per my wife and daughter top to bottom at Magic


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 18, 2015)

Let It Snow at Wildcat: http://youtu.be/j-rxq5cqyBA I really understand where this youngster is coming from!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 19, 2015)

I may make some turns at Whaleback after work today.  It should be above freezing and sunny today, so it might be decent.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 19, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> I may make some turns at Whaleback after work today.  It should be above freezing and sunny today, so it might be decent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


Let us know how it is...I'm heading up there on Saturday with a few friends.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 19, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> MRG tickets on liftopia for MLK day for $45. Very tempting if they get snow.



The got 8-10 but it looks like they got the crowds too.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 19, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> The got 8-10 but it looks like they got the crowds too.


I miss the old wooden corral liftline.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 19, 2015)

I bet Pico was sick today.  I was really close to calling out this morning and heading up.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2015)

Too late now, but Cannon was pretty sweet today and there was nobody there.  First tram wasn't even full.  Raced the tram all morning and caught every one without any lines. Ski on at the Cannonball every time.


----------



## keyser soze (Jan 19, 2015)

So how did Vermont make out with the weather yesterday?  I'm thinking of doing a trip with a local ski club to Sugarbush and Stratton this weekend, but not if it's icy.


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2015)

keyser soze said:


> So how did Vermont make out with the weather yesterday?  I'm thinking of doing a trip with a local ski club to Sugarbush and Stratton this weekend, but not if it's icy.


While first hand reports are best, check out the resort reports.   
http://www.wunderground.com/ski/vt/
But I've also found that certain resorts are "late" in their reporting.  Check again tomorrow morning.

My gut tells me it's pretty heavy "powder".


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 19, 2015)

keyser soze said:


> So how did Vermont make out with the weather yesterday?  I'm thinking of doing a trip with a local ski club to Sugarbush and Stratton this weekend, but not if it's icy.



I skied at Sugarbush all three days this weekend and conditions today at Mt Ellen were exceptional.  There was 12+ inches of snow up high and 6+ at the base. Snow was dense down low and a lot drier at elevation. It's supposed to say cold this week so next weekend should be great.


----------



## fahz (Jan 19, 2015)

MLK at Mad River Glen was fun before the power outage put a damper on the powder day!


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> First tram wasn't even full.



Nor should it ever be. Trams are horrible. Actually, they're usually horrible because they're theoretically so cool that so many people want to ride them, thus, making them unpleasant. hmmm, sort of a catch-22.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 19, 2015)

Only tram I've ridden is Jay's. Love it. Nothing like being packd like sardines with a bunch of French Canadians constantly jabbering, no idea what they're saying. Nice view, gets you up quick. Only problem is the line. (they can't add a couple more tram-cars to the cable?)


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 19, 2015)

Edd said:


> Nor should it ever be. Trams are horrible. Actually, they're usually horrible because they're theoretically so cool that so many people want to ride them, thus, making them unpleasant. hmmm, sort of a catch-22.



There are tram lovers and tram haters.  But one thing is typically true:  if Cannon gets 6+" there will be a 2-3 tram wait before it even opens.  Not the case at all today.  I was surprised and happy.


----------



## Edd (Jan 19, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> There are tram lovers and tram haters.  But one thing is typically true:  if Cannon gets 6+" there will be a 2-3 tram wait before it even opens.  Not the case at all today.  I was surprised and happy.



Sigh, we're always going to fight about this.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Best tram ride Lone Peak, Big Sky, MT. Wouldn't exactly call it a tram since it only holds 16 people. Goes right up a rock wall, only a top & bottom terminal, no stantions in between.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jan 20, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Best tram ride Lone Peak, Big Sky, MT. Wouldn't exactly call it a tram since it only holds 16 people. Goes right up a rock wall, only a top & bottom terminal, no stantions in between.



How long is the ride, and how long is the wait?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> How long is the ride, and how long is the wait?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ride is pretty quick, don't know the exact time. I hear the lines can get pretty long though. The two times I was there was in the spring (April) & there were hardly any lines for it. Liberty Bowl off the tram is one of the longest open bowl runs I've ever skied with a fairly steep consistant pitch top to bottom. Some of the other runs off the tram are out of my league. Out of all the areas I've skied out west Big Sky is my favorite. Skiing is great & the surrounding areas scenery & wild life can't be beat.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 20, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Only problem is the line. (they can't add a couple more tram-cars to the cable?)



Ummm? Not sure if this was a serious question or not...


----------



## dlague (Jan 20, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> There are tram lovers and tram haters.  But one thing is typically true:  if Cannon gets 6+" there will be a 2-3 tram wait before it even opens.  Not the case at all today.  I was surprised and happy.




Saturday my wife and I lapped the tram sorta speak.  Tram Line -> By Pass -> Rock Garden but Extension sucked so we would shoot down to Rocket or Gary's up Zoomer Chair then down either Pauli's or Avalanche over to the tram to make it interesting.  We did that three times and never had to wait much - always got on the next tram.

Only problem - you are a captured audience and when someone boofs - well there is no escaping.


----------

